# Gnom/Goblin in WotLK



## KimOhNo (14. November 2008)

Der Titel sagt alles!

Bin grad fleissig dabei meinem Todesritter INgi beizubringen und bin nun über 200 gelangt.

Gibts eine Auflistung an Rezepten was Gnom und was Goblin rezepte es so gibt in WOTLK? Das Taschenmesser, die Gürtelverzauberungen, dier Handschuhverzauberungen, Motorad, können das alle?


----------



## RodrigoGrimm (3. Dezember 2008)

KimOhNo schrieb:


> Der Titel sagt alles!
> 
> Bin grad fleissig dabei meinem Todesritter INgi beizubringen und bin nun über 200 gelangt.
> 
> Gibts eine Auflistung an Rezepten was Gnom und was Goblin rezepte es so gibt in WOTLK? Das Taschenmesser, die Gürtelverzauberungen, dier Handschuhverzauberungen, Motorad, können das alle?




Jop. Das können alle. Unterschiede gibt es dann, ob du mit dem Dimensionszerfetzer nach Nethersturm portest oder mit so nen GnomIngi Ding zur Station im Schergrat. Asonsten findest du fast zu allem wichtigen ein Pendant auf der jeweils anderen Seite. 

Grundsätzlich machen die Goblin sachen mehr "Wummmps" und die Gnomsachen kontrollieren mehr und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Grüße. Rod


----------



## Glückskugel (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Kann ich wenn ich auf gnomeningenieur geskillt hab noch auf irgendwie auf Goblininge wechseln ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Suche nach Antwort!


----------



## WINDoSt (7. Dezember 2008)

Glückskugel schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kann ich wenn ich auf gnomeningenieur geskillt hab noch auf irgendwie auf Goblininge wechseln ?
> 
> ...



Nein, geht nicht.


----------



## Maternus (7. Dezember 2008)

Selbstverständlich kann man wechseln, gibt hier im Forum mehr als genug Threads zu dem Thema.

Die SuFu wird dir mit Sicherheit in kürzester Zeit Auskunft geben.


----------



## ach was solls. (7. Dezember 2008)

Wth man kann wechseln ? Hab ich verschlafen oder was ist passier? Das können ja nur alle anderen Berufe ..


----------



## migraene (8. Dezember 2008)

in tanaris zur küste (dampfdruckpier?) da is am hang ein haus mit kristallkugel drin,drauf klicken->verlernen->neu lernen bei lehrer deiner wahl


----------



## Treppe (13. Januar 2009)

kann man eigen wenn man ersma ma inge spezi hat auch eine andere nehmen ???   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ???

/sinnfreie frage......... lol


----------

